# 2014 East Cape Glide



## Pushhard (Nov 3, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2308297


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

why come you sells it?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks tippy


----------



## Pushhard (Nov 3, 2013)

ISH, i'm looking to step up into a slightly larger skiff for longer runs. 

Southpaw, which microskiff isn't inclined to tilt? Honestly, it all depends on how good your balance is & how comfortable you are moving around?


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Pushhard said:


> ISH, i'm looking to step up into a slightly larger skiff for longer runs.
> 
> Southpaw, which microskiff isn't inclined to tilt? Honestly, it all depends on how good your balance is & how comfortable you are moving around?


pushhard, southpaws' comment wasn't about the stability, at least I don't believe, its more of a term of endearment or compliment.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ripin' Lips said:


> pushhard, southpaws' comment wasn't about the stability, at least I don't believe, its more of him being a smartass and a compliment.


Fixed it for you.



> Southpaw, which microskiff isn't inclined to tilt?


If a skiff isn't tippy is it even a skiff? Trust me, I know tippy. Your Glide is probably much more stable than my motorized surfboard.



> Honestly, it all depends on how good your balance is & how comfortable you are moving around?












Nice ride and good luck with the sale. What's with the huge front casting platform? What kinda boat you looking at next?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Pushhard said:


> ISH, i'm looking to step up into a slightly larger skiff for longer runs.
> 
> Southpaw, which microskiff isn't inclined to tilt? Honestly, it all depends on how good your balance is & how comfortable you are moving around?


mmmkay, which one?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

southpaw said:


> Looks tippy


heh heh heh


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That thing is all kinds of sexy!


----------



## Pushhard (Nov 3, 2013)

My bad Southpaw, that "HUGE" casting platform lets your inner thighs breath... No, The biggest benefit of the larger platform is that it enables you & your stripping basket to be on the same level. 

I'm thinking cayo 180 / pro tunnel / hpx tunnel at this 10secs


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

what is cayo 180 / pro tunnel / hpx tunnel at this 10secs?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Pushhard said:


> that "HUGE" casting platform lets your inner thighs breath...


Now there's something I can get behind.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

gold bond does the same thing.

you're welcome.


----------



## Pushhard (Nov 3, 2013)

Ish said:


> what is cayo 180 / pro tunnel / hpx tunnel at this 10secs?


Hopefully one of my next skiffs


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

huh...never heard of it.

good luck.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ish said:


> huh...never heard of it.
> 
> good luck.


They look tippy


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

ner seen one either...


----------



## Pushhard (Nov 3, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/cayo180/

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2095586&highlight=hells+bay


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ishypoo can probably tell you all about HPX-Ts, I think he's owned a couple.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yap.

and stop calling me ishypoo.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Pushhard said:


> http://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/cayo180/
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2095586&highlight=hells+bay


ol' benny blanco...

i think they filmed that before he went to prison.

this is some pretty epic line management:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

and i hope that cayo thing works better than it's instagram page...

me no see nothing.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ish said:


> ol' benny blanco...
> 
> i think they filmed that before he went to prison.
> 
> this is some pretty epic line management:


When you have a Hell's Bay you don't need line management. You just stand there and look cool and the fish come to you.

Pushhard, they make that Cayo with a tunnel? Your other choices have them so are you just considering an option with a deadrise? Might want to give Cayo a few years before buying a boat from them considering they were only making SUPs a few years ago.


----------



## Pushhard (Nov 3, 2013)

Updated Link:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2329666


----------

